# Titan bike work stand on sale today- reviews?



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

Pricepoint has the Titan bike repair stand on sale for 99.00. Any personal experiences to input? thanks


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

looks like the same as the old Sette stand.. and a bunch of others.. I have the same thing (different name painted on it, but the same) it's OK.. lighter than most.. I actually like it for that though as it folds up really small and is easy to pack away or throw in the vehicle to travel with.. it's no Feedback.. but it works just fine... if you search around you can probably find it cheaper (got mine for like 85 bucks shipped)

personally, I'l probably trade mine in for this.. though again.. the one I have folds up really small.

Pro Bike Adjustable 41" To 75" Repair Stand w/ Telescopic Arm Cycle Bicycle Rack - Rakuten.com Shopping

this is the same thing as the one on price point..

Sears.com


----------



## 1362 (Sep 12, 2010)

thanks for the reply


----------



## Zomby Woof (MCM700) (May 23, 2004)

I've seen a bunch of similar stands like those on Amazon too:

Amazon.com : BIKEHAND Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand rack Bike : Bike Workstands : Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com : RAD Cycle Products Pro Bicycle Adjustable Repair Stand : Bike Workstands : Sports & Outdoors

Amazon.com : Mechanic Workstand: Bike Repair Stand Adjustable Pro : Bicycle Repair Stands : Sports & Outdoors


----------

